# Peli video from Edie



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Posting this youtube video of Peli, one of AMA's darling recent rescues. :wub:

Here's what they say about it on youtube:

"Peli is a young male Maltese rescued by the American Maltese Rescue from the Apple Valley Animal Shelter. He was found in Apple Valley wandering as a stray and it was thought that he was blinded by foxtails scratching his cornea. Richard Crowe picked up Peli and delivered him to Bronwyne Mirkovitch who was waiting at the City of Angels Veterinary Eye Care Center. Peli (meaning "lucky" in the Basque language) is now being fostered by Richard and Judy Crowe at their home in Escondido, CA. This video shows Peli exploring his new yard after being in his foster home for just a week..."


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting Margaret. This amazing boy has been blind from birth and loves to explore his surroundings and has an amazing memory of every step he takes. We will be finding an amazing home for this special boy. Edie


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Another heartwarming video. I have looked at it several times on YouTube. 

Actually, I had just been watching the video of *Edie* ... every time I watch it, I get choked up. I am so touched as to how Bron and the gentleman in the video lovingly handle these innocent and terribly frightened fluffs that were just rescued. 

Margaret or Edie ... could you please share the *Edie" video with SM? Thank you, if you can.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Margaret - thanks so much for sharing.:wub: Love it. I remember seeing the video of Peli scoping out Bron's back yard when she first rescued him. So amazing. He doesn't miss a beat. Don't know how he doesn't go bumping into things. The other funny thing is each time I see him I know my Tyler would be lifting his leg every other minute. Maybe I should show the video to Tyler and he can learn that he doesn't have to mark to find his way back home. :HistericalSmiley: Peli is truly special and just plain adorable. I see he gets along great with the other dogs too. Praying he gets a great new home.:grouphug:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

He sure looks like a special little guy! :wub:

Marie, I don't know the URL for the "Edie" video. But if you're watching it on youtube.com, you can just copy the URL in your browser window and put it in as a link in a message here.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a cute and heartwarming video. I noticed that as time went on, he wasn't so hesitant to go from the cement to the grass - obviously he's getting used to his surroundings. Such a special boy, I hope he finds the perfect furever home!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Should we transfer this to a new thread? I feel like I am highjacking this thread and don't mean to. My wish is for the world to see what Bron, Edie, Deb, and all of AMA does for these fluff angels. They truly are all Earth Angels to so many precious fluff babies.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

It's shocking how my tears of sadness, watching and listening to her screaming, turned to tears of happiness, in such a short time. I hope that, by now, Edie is living the good life with a loving family.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

He has to be the most precious little boy I have ever seen. Bless his happy little heart. Gosh, he's another heart stealer. Love him!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> It's shocking how my tears of sadness, watching and listening to her screaming, turned to tears of happiness, in such a short time. I hope that, by now, Edie is living the good life with a loving family.


Here you go Linda ...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Very touching story. It always amazes me how quickly these little fluffs are able to adapt to their handicpas. Peli is adorable. Praying for that very special home for him.

It always makes me cry to see these special little fluffs mistreated or abandoned. Most only want kindness, love and respect and they will give oh so much back to you. Edie is a special little girl who deserved to find the best home ever.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Peli is extraordinary. I enjoyed watching him explore his new surroundings. He is such a smart and cute little guy. I pray he finds a forever home soon. 

Thanks Marie for sharing the Edie videos. What an extremely sweet little soul. My heart broke as I saw her terror. I can not believe what people do to these loving creatures. I'm so happy that she now has the loving home she deserves!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Here you go Linda ...
> 
> Edie is adopted. By Bronwyne Mirkovich. - YouTube


Marie, all of these videos bring tears to my eyes, but this one really hit me, especially after seeing that first, horrific one. Thank you so much for posting this. :wub:

I know I'll have good dreams tonight. (Maybe of Alan Rickman again, lol)

xoxo


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

About darling Peli--

How did he come to have a Basque word for a name?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

The foster home look up names and not sure if its Basque but it means "Hope" in some language.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

The name has a nice sound to it, too. 

It's so fascinating (and heartwarming) watching Peli in that video! I would imagine the pathways and landscaping that we see are very good for him, helping him get around, with the different surfaces, textures, and smells.  A big but featureless yard like mine might not be so good.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What a sweet boy! I'm so glad he was able to be rescued and hope (I know he will) he finds a new forever home soon. He's adorable!


----------

